# some Brachys



## fibre (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a display with some of my Brachys. Two of them are sold last week (the niveum in the background and the leucochilum) but I will keep the others for ever! 
The keepers from the left: Paph. Doctor Jack, Paph. x ang-thong (albine form), Paph. niveum, Paph. Miss Faith Hanbury.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 20, 2011)

What can one say other than FANTASTIC. Beautiful job of growing as well as photographing.


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy cowy!
That's a sight!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Wendy (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent photo!!


----------



## Justin (Aug 20, 2011)

wow really nice!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice family!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent!! :clap::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 20, 2011)

I must chime in too!


----------



## Pete (Aug 20, 2011)

nice grouping


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 20, 2011)

OMG... :drool: :drool: :drool: I'm moving to Europe now!!


----------



## poozcard (Aug 20, 2011)

leuco looks good


----------



## emydura (Aug 20, 2011)

An amazing sight. Love the big niveum. You obviously can grow these better than me.

David


----------



## John Boy (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh Boy!!! I'd go with the white x ang-thong, that: is a fine plant!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of beauties on that great pic!!!! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Aug 21, 2011)

Lovely display of excellent grown plants - congrats!!






I couldn't sell any of them!


----------



## fibre (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind comends!



poozcard said:


> leuco looks good



The leuco looks nicer than it is. It has very week stems just as a bellatulum and the petals are very different in size, but you can't see it from the angle of the photograph.


----------



## wolverine329 (Aug 21, 2011)

That is heaven


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2011)

Bumper Crop!!

Good growing.:clap:


----------



## NeoNJ (Aug 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous display ! Congratuations! It's lovely !


----------



## peter.orchid (Aug 21, 2011)

I like these brachipetalum.
Peter


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2011)

Keepers, all!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2011)

WTG!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------

